
Ask HN: How to show my girlfriend programming is awesome? - Gideonnn
Hello HN,<p>I have been programming for almost six years now and I&#x27;m almost done with my bachelor&#x27;s degree, so I&#x27;m comfortable programming in a variety of languages.<p>To someone who does not know what programming is, or how it works, it is quite hard to understand what I am going to do for a living for (hopefully) the rest of my life. But my girlfriend asked me to teach her a bit about programming.<p>So right now I am trying to construct some kind of introduction to programming for someone who does not have a technical or mathematical background at all.<p>For me it was using YouTube and books to teach myself, though that does not work for someone who just wants the taste. What should I start with?<p>I was thinking about Python, easy enough to hide some abstraction to start with, and an easy transition between console and the web in case she likes it.<p>Please give me some tips to show the fun side in programming to a total newb!
======
eugenekolo2
The question is really do they want to learn, do they want to just see
something cool and call it a day, or are they just humouring you?

~~~
Gideonnn
The interest is real, though the learning curve is probably too steep. That's
why I need a friendly way to show her how it's done. Maybe the interest will
grow and develop into reading books etc, but I don't count on it.

It's more about showing her how programming works and let her see how it's
done, not about converting her to the nerd-side.

~~~
eugenekolo2
Does she like games? Watch some cool making a game in 5-days videos.

------
bikamonki
Hack her FB account, make something funny once inside.

